# Need help transferring WhatsApp data



## Vividvv (May 1, 2018)

I just switched from an iPhone to a Huawei P20 today, and I can't figure out how to transfer my whatsapp messages from my iPhone to my new phone.

Please someone help me!

Thx


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.


Open WhatsApp on your iPhone


Go to Settings, then Chats, and finally Chat Backup


Select to backup your messages to your account on the Cloud


Uninstall WhatsApp on your iPhone


Install WhatsApp on your Android and open it


Sign in to the same WhatsApp account you used on your iPhone


A pop-up window should appear saying ‘Message Backup Found’


Select Restore


If you’ve followed these steps carefully, then the WhatsApp messages on the iPhone device will be synced to the WhatsApp application on your Android

Source


----------



## Vividvv (May 1, 2018)

This didn't work, because anything but the group chats are backed up to the iCloud, and Android can't get those messages out of the iCloud


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorry about that, I never had an iPhone but it just seemed so straightforward.

We have people here more knowledgeable about such things. I'm sure one of them will pick up your thread shortly.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You can email the chat but not sync or there are other apps to use for transferring, some info here https://www.google.com/search?q=tra...android&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-ab I cannot recommend any apps as I don't have a Iphone.


----------

